# deixatar ous



## betulina

Hola,

Voldria saber si algú fa servir aquesta expressió: "deixatar ous". Suposo que es correspon a "batre ous". On es diu?

Gràcies!


----------



## RIU

Ups! Primera noticia, no ho he sentit a dir mai.


----------



## betulina

Sí, jo tampoc. M'ho he trobat en un text que miro de corregir. És una traducció, però no en tinc l'original, per tant, no sé ben bé què tradueix, encara que pel context es refereix a batre'ls. Ho pregunto perquè si no es fa servir a una gran part del territori, potser seria millor canviar-ho.

Gràcies, Riu!


----------



## ernest_

No significa "batre", exactament:

*deixatar 
*


*1 *v. tr. [LC]  [HO] Fer que (un sòlid) en contacte d’un líquid es disgregui i s’hi mescli. Deixatar els ous amb vinagre. 
*2 *intr. pron. [LC] Una obra literària, una actuació, una conferència, etc., perdre vigor, consistència. La música es deixatava i es fonia per manca d’interès del públic. La burgesia barcelonina es deixata en un bla relaxament.


Jo tampoc ho he sentit a dir mai.


----------



## RIU

ernest_ said:


> No significa "batre", exactament:
> 
> *deixatar *
> 
> 
> 
> *1 *v. tr. [LC] [HO] Fer que (un sòlid) en contacte d’un líquid es disgregui i s’hi mescli. Deixatar els ous amb vinagre.
> 
> 
> Jo tampoc ho he sentit a dir mai.


 
Bona aquesta, Ernest, un crac. Aleshores deixatar ve a ser _disolver._ Ves per on...


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, Ernest. Sí, ja ho havia mirat al diccionari, però en el meu text només diu "deixatar ous en una paella", sense mesclar-los amb res, de manera que vaig pensar que potser qui ho diu ho fa servir en el sentit de "batre", a part del que digui el diccionari.


----------



## Demurral

potser deixates els ous en oli??


----------



## xupxup

"Deixatar els ous" es diu en alguns pobles del Penedès (Bellvei, Calafell...) allà on altres pobles diuen batres els ous. Em pensava que era una forma ultra local, perquè només la fan servir alguns pobles, i resulta que té entrada al DIEC i tot!
Deixatar pot ser afegir alguna altra cosa, però també sense res més. Deixatar els ous és barrejar clara i rovell per fer una truita, per exemple.


----------



## betulina

Molt bé, moltes gràcies a tots. Xupxup, m'ho has deixat molt clar, gràcies! El traductor de la novel·la deu ser d'un d'aquests pobles.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola,
A casa meva (Vallès Oriental) tota la vida s'ha fet servir 'deixetar els ous', com a sinònim de 'batre'.  No tenia ni idea que no fos una paraula més extesa!!


----------



## xupxup

> Hola,
> A casa meva (Vallès Oriental) tota la vida s'ha fet servir 'deixetar els ous', com a sinònim de 'batre'. No tenia ni idea que no fos una paraula més extesa!!



Avellana, si escrius deixetar amb e, es perquè conjugues jo deixeto, deixetes...? És que tinc curiositat per saber si també existeix aquesta forma!


----------



## avellanainphilly

xupxup said:


> Avellana, si escrius deixetar amb e, es perquè conjugues jo deixeto, deixetes...? És que tinc curiositat per saber si també existeix aquesta forma!



Em sembla que se'm van escapar els dits (últimament escric sense fixar-m'hi gaire ). Ma mare confirma que ella diu 'deixato'. M'ha fet ballar el cap una mica, però, perquè les dues formes (deixeto/deixato) em sonaven possibles (deu ser perquè tot i que he sentit aquest verb ha casa, no en sóc usuària activa i dic sempre 'batre').


----------



## Sus86

Hola, 
Sé que aquesta discussió és molt antiga, però ara quan l'he vist no puc evitar la necessitat de contestar. Deixatre també es diu a tota la provincia de girona. Com a persona de poble m'enfureix sentir, això només es diu a alguns pobles... ja que moltes vegades és la limitació de vocabulari en català per part de molta gent.


----------



## marta_86

Hola,

confirmo que a Girona es deixaten els ous de tota la vida... No podria estar més d'acord amb el comentari anterior!


----------



## I44

Jo sóc del Bages i també he utilitzat "deixatar els ous" des que tinc memòria! Però no ho sento dir a gaire gent, realment... I no tinc família ni al Vallès ni a cap comarca de Girona.


----------

